

Peeking inside LuaJIT - Playing With Pointers - daurnimator
http://playingwithpointers.com/archives/1010

======
sanxiyn
Pay attention to the last paragraph discussing "snapshots". Switching between
modes of execution is tricky.

See also how this is done in PyPy:
[http://morepypy.blogspot.com/2010/06/blackhole-
interpreter.h...](http://morepypy.blogspot.com/2010/06/blackhole-
interpreter.html)

